

VC model is broken - hobbyist
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/05/07/kauffman-foundation-the-venture-capital-model-is-broken/

======
owyn
"Broken" here is from the perspective of the investors in VC funds, it refers
to a report available here:

[http://www.kauffman.org/uploadedFiles/vc-enemy-is-us-
report....](http://www.kauffman.org/uploadedFiles/vc-enemy-is-us-report.pdf)

tldr; only 20% of the VC funds used by this one investor (the Kauffman
foundation) returned more than average market returns over the last 20 years.

